# Who's your favorite Digimon?!



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 8, 2008)

Just wondering. I wanna prove that not everyone is a Rena-whore! XD

Anyway, my top three originally is WereGarurumon (he's a werewolf and the only Ultimate Digimon that isn't very large), Leomon (a muscle Digimon - 'nuff said), and BanchoLeomon (his outfit is awesome).

However, a friend of mine made me acquainted to WarGreymon. And who wouldn't like him at all if he has OFFICIALLY...

...exposed buttcheeks







...large chest rivaling Leomon's






...uncomfortable position






...and in the recent OFFICIAL manga (featuring VictoryGreymon), speedos!


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 8, 2008)

Garurumon and all forms of it. Smexy, smexy wolf.


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Nov 8, 2008)

gabumon <3


----------



## LucidBlaze (Nov 8, 2008)

Rena-whore reporting in. 
Mainly because I don't know too many Digimon.


----------



## Thatch (Nov 8, 2008)

a total Rena-whore here. There are no other interesting digimons to me.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 8, 2008)

Guilmon.

... Or Leomon.


----------



## ToeClaws (Nov 8, 2008)

Blackwargreymon for me.  Very big and sexy, and of course, wonderful footpaws.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 8, 2008)

Fuck , I was going to say WarGreymon. But Motherfucking asscheeks. ):
 

Raidramon.


----------



## Mr Fox (Nov 8, 2008)

Somethingamon.


----------



## eternal_flare (Nov 8, 2008)

Mm, anything would do, I suppose, depending on the mood.
But mostly, *Guilmon*? depends on which artists.
*Murasadramon* is also one of my favs, if you don't know what he looks like you haven't got enough fags-points.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 8, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Fuck , I was going to say WarGreymon. But Motherfucking asscheeks. ):



Something wrong? D:

Though yeah, I find it funny that he has a metal thong.


----------



## FoxxLegend (Nov 8, 2008)

My favorite Digimon is Renomon and Caiyuubimon, her Digi-volved form.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 8, 2008)

Guilmon.


----------



## FoxxLegend (Nov 8, 2008)

Umm, another favorite...Maybe the Numemon cause their funny!


----------



## X (Nov 8, 2008)

renamon, guilmon and some other i cant think of at the moment.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 8, 2008)

Haven't seen the series for so long, But I'm going to say the majority of the Garuru families which include:

Garurumon
Weregarurumon
MetalGarurumon
Lobomon
Kantogarurumon

don't know anymore.


----------



## FoxxLegend (Nov 8, 2008)

I thought Metal Etemon was cool. The one who thought he was Elvis, remember? He sounded like Elvis anyway.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 8, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Something wrong? D:
> 
> Though yeah, I find it funny that he has a metal thong.


I don't like ass shots of one of my favorite Digimon.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 8, 2008)

Guilmon's got the cutest eyes.

I mean, really, Guilmon is just d'awwwww.

EDIT: Judging the Digimon based on "hawtness" is just tiresome IMO at this point.  Guilmon is cuter than Gaomon PERIOD.  (I know someone was thinking "hay gaomon is cuter" or something like that.)


----------



## Takun (Nov 8, 2008)

Probably Gatomon and/or Wizardmon :O


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh god, Wizardmon was great


----------



## Takun (Nov 8, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Oh god, Wizardmon was great


 
Don't remind me ;__;


----------



## FoxxLegend (Nov 8, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Oh god, Wizardmon was great



Ever seen Saberleomon? Perhaps HerculesKabutarimon? Long name I know, But these two are a couple of my favorites. There awesome! I also like Gomamon with his "Marching Fishes" attack. It's so cute!


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 8, 2008)

Gabumon <3

Gomamon is pretty damned adorable as well.

And Wizardmon was a hardcore mother fucker.

Also, I don't like any of these digimon sexually like I'm sure most of you do.  I'm not a zoophile. |:C


----------



## FoxxLegend (Nov 8, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Gabumon <3
> 
> Gomamon is pretty damned adorable as well.
> 
> ...



Lol!XD Zoophile? Is that a word or did you make that up? If I had to like Digimon sexually, Male: It would be WereGarurumon for sure!, Female: Renomon for sure!


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 8, 2008)

Weregarurumon, Silphymon, Beezlemon, Zephyrmon, and Lobomon :3 All awesome looking, or just awesome.


----------



## FoxxLegend (Nov 8, 2008)

The perfect Digimon would have to be that Digmon that is held within that forcefield on the series where the Digi-Destined use cards with their Digivices to give their Digimon powers. The one they were fighting to keep from becoming free of else the Digital world would be destroyed. Unless you guys are real fans, we'll never know his/her true name...


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 8, 2008)

FoxxLegend said:


> Lol!XD Zoophile? Is that a word or did you make that up?



It's a word. Look it up.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 8, 2008)

Guilmon and uh... I think just guilmon, cause he's like, actually cuter than most other digimon


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 8, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Also, I don't like any of these digimon sexually like I'm sure most of you do. I'm not a zoophile. |:C


This


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 8, 2008)

Favorite, huh?

Guilmon.
After that, it would be Flamedramon.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 8, 2008)

Angelmon or something like that.


----------



## Tazzin (Nov 8, 2008)

Greymon, Tyrannomon, Dorumon, and V-dramon.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 8, 2008)

Terriermon (Momentai :3)
Renamon and her other forms (nonsexually)
Machinedramon
Gaomon
Angemon
Angewomon
Lucemon Chaos Mode (My favorite)
I'm sure I can think of a few others...


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 8, 2008)

Lucario... oh wait... what was that original digimon's name? Ty's first digimon :\ I liked him


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 8, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> Lucario... oh wait... what was that original digimon's name? Ty's first digimon :\ I liked him



Agumon? Or the evolution before that?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 8, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Agumon? Or the evolution before that?


greymon, yea. he looks a bit cooler... I like originality


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 8, 2008)

I never saw much Digimon...actually, I only watched the movie and maybe 10 episodes.

But I always liked Wargreymon... and Wizardmon was cool....


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 8, 2008)

do uh... do humans in digimon count? if so, the blonde guy from the digimon movie, and Ty... :3


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 8, 2008)

I like Zeromaru the V-dramon from that one manga series. His expressions are excessively cute.<3


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Nov 8, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> do uh... do humans in digimon count? if so, the blonde guy from the digimon movie, and Ty... :3



they can be my digi tamers ;3


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 8, 2008)

ÃedÃ¡n said:


> they can be my digi tamers ;3


bitch, they're mine >=3


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Nov 8, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> bitch, they're mine >=3



cant we not share D:


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 8, 2008)

ÃedÃ¡n said:


> cant we not share D:


ah, so we're sharing... I'm more than willing :3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 8, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> do uh... do humans in digimon count? if so, the blonde guy from the digimon movie, and Ty... :3


You mean that brat T.K?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 9, 2008)

What I like about Digimon design in general that it's more inspired by kaiju designs.

I also love it that they have "anthro" Digimon classes. Beast Man and Dragon Man classes that is.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 9, 2008)

Veemon.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## Huey (Nov 9, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Veemon.



Seconded.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## moogle (Nov 9, 2008)

^ yeah, hes cool, i think his name is beezlemon. my absolute favorite is guilmon, loved him the most, why? why not?. anywho, i liked agumon and veemon (XD), i also like dorumon, hes cute to :3


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes Beelzemon....

Flamedramon, because I'm a hot rodder at heart... and what hot rodder doesn't like a flame paintjob?

Guilmon is also one of my faves.


----------



## Drakaji (Nov 9, 2008)

Guilmon for me. I've always like him both in design and the attitude he has in the show.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 9, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:


>


What the fuck is that? D:


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 9, 2008)

everyone loves Guilmon.... so do I :3


----------



## Talvi (Nov 9, 2008)

The best digimon is a dead digimon!


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 9, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> What the fuck is that? D:



As mentioned above... Beelzemon, what Impmon digivolved into, when he went all bad in his quest for power.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 9, 2008)

Either Renamon or Metal Wargreymon


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 9, 2008)

Inari85 said:


> Either Renamon or Metal Wargreymon



so is renamon a guy... or a girl? :|


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 9, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> so is renamon a guy... or a girl? :|



Going by what Remamon said in an actual episode... neither.


----------



## Thatch (Nov 9, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:


> Going by what Remamon said in an actual episode... neither.



True. Though it didn't that didn't stop the creators from giving her rather obvious female characteristics, the voice being the most obvious.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 9, 2008)

szopaw said:


> True. Though it didn't that didn't stop the creators from giving her rather obvious female characteristics, the voice being the most obvious.



never seen any episodes with renamon... if I have, I was probably really little


----------



## Azure (Nov 9, 2008)

I've always been a fan of Takesitintheassmon.  Cute lil fella.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 9, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> I've always been a fan of Takesitintheassmon.  Cute lil fella.



I actually googled that until I read the name xD


----------



## Azure (Nov 9, 2008)

Gotcha!  But really, I was always a fan of Angelmon or something.  The one with the wings that was the subject of so many delicious tentacle rape pictures.


----------



## Thatch (Nov 9, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Gotcha!  But really, I was always a fan of Angelmon or something.  The one with the wings that was the subject of so many delicious tentacle rape pictures.



I'm actually curious if there is a male counterpart to renamon, popularity (and porn) wise.


----------



## Mr Fox (Nov 9, 2008)

Talvi said:


> The best digimon is a dead digimon!


 
Hmm yeah but think of the people who actually still like that program it would make them soooooo sad.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 9, 2008)

szopaw said:


> I'm actually curious if there is a male counterpart to renamon, popularity (and porn) wise.



porn wise, yes

popularity wise... fuck no


----------



## Thatch (Nov 9, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> porn wise, yes
> 
> popularity wise... fuck no



Thne who gets us much porn as Renamon?


----------



## Journey (Nov 9, 2008)

WereGarurumon


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 9, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Thne who gets us much porn as Renamon?


hey, I just go to fchan T.T 

but I say it isn't very popular because I always see people bitching that renamon shouldn't be a guy


----------



## Vesuro (Nov 9, 2008)

Culumon.

I even made an adorable anthro of him (signup required, NSFW).


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 10, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:


> As mentioned above... Beelzemon, what Impmon digivolved into, when he went all bad in his quest for power.


More like a Squall fanboy.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 10, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> More like a Squall fanboy.



Maybe so... but he rides a really kick-ass motorcycle.


----------



## eternal_flare (Nov 10, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> More like a Squall fanboy.



Concur!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 13, 2008)

In the peak of Digimon popularity many years ago, WereGarurumon is considered the "king of digi-porn".


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Nov 14, 2008)

Exveemon, Guilmon, Weregarurumon and Leomon.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 14, 2008)

Mm, I can see why he's so popular....
Also not mine.


----------



## Emil (Nov 14, 2008)

Depends on my mood. Default is Guilmon, but sometimes I like Agumon and Gabumon too.


----------



## Angewolf (Feb 24, 2009)

Gaomon is my favriote for cutenist becuse he's the cuteist X3

Cool would be Beelzebubmon blast mode (wings)

Most kick ass...Beelzebubmon with the bike XD

Favriote bad digimon would be Lucimon Chaos Mode

On hot and sexy Gaomon and Were Garurumon.

Also so everyone know's Digimon acullay do have genders Renamon just said there not sorted meaning there's no sexist crap among them cus a girl digimon can kick ass lol.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm not into digimon but the ones I do remember is Weregarurumon and Renamon XD


----------



## bozzles (Feb 24, 2009)

I like the one with the boots.


----------



## turbocarl (Feb 24, 2009)

do I really need to tell xD

well female is off course renamon to me... or a cute male at least... I know it doesn't really exist, but I love male renamons, they're sweet^^ 

as an official male digimon I'd say weregarurumon too, this one for being a real male, cool looking, with lot of muscles


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 24, 2009)

The one that doesn't bump dead threads


----------



## Lukar (Feb 24, 2009)

Guilmon, among others. ^^


----------

